# Chicken and Waffles?



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

I was looking for a good recipe for chicken and waffles. It sounds simple, I know. But I have seen recipes for fried legs and thighs, and some for breaded cutlets. Some recipes put a gravy on the chicken and waffles. Some people use a more savory waffle recipe. Does anyone have a favorite way to make this dinner? I plan to experiment a bit either way.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 7, 2011)

fried legs and thighs, sourdough waffles, and plenty of butter.


----------



## Adamm (Apr 7, 2011)

Chicken and waffles is a very regional thing, different areas around the country do differnt things. I know the south does fried chicken on top of a waffle with maple syrup and iv heard of people tossing the chicken in hot sauce first. To me, chicken and waffles is a rich chicken gravy, with veggies, and pulled chicken potaos, poured over waffles and mashed potatos. This way is a Pa dutch style. Those are the two variation i know of but there could be more.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 7, 2011)

We have some transplanted southerners here in PDX, and they do white chicken meat soaked in buttermilk, then battered and fried on top of a fairly regular waffle. It seems pretty popular!


----------



## cnochef (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's one tip for you: The secret to crisp, light waffles is the inclusion of malted milk powder in your batter. Use about 1/3 of a cup for every 2 cups of flour.

I personally love the combination of sweet and hot, so I make Nashville-style hot chicken (like Prince's Hot Chicken) to top my waffles with and then drizzle with honey.

To make hot chicken, you simply brush your regular fried chicken with a paste of lard, Kashmiri chili powder and minced garlic once in comes out of the pan.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 8, 2011)

cnochef said:


> The secret to crisp, light waffles is the inclusion of malted milk powder in your batter.


 
or you can just make sourdough waffles. i segregated a starter off from my main starter about 100 feedings ago, and have fed it specifically to make it very virile for crisp and light waffles. the malted milk powder might be easier and quicker, though.


----------

